# Touareg VIN Decoder



## drowningman (Dec 27, 1999)

Is there a secret decoder ring for the Touareg VIN's particularly when it comes to options/packages? I'm looking for a 2005 closeout vehicle that has the Winter Package, Air Susp and/or the 4zone Climatronic and it's frustrating as my local dealers only want to sell me the couple of stripper models they have left in stock before the 2006's arrive. I guess they don't want to search other dealers either since with the current incentives it doesn't really make it worth the hassel of doing a dealer trade. I am hoping with this info I can quickly locate the vehicle I'm looking for without having to have to physically visit a far off dealer or demand to have the invoice faxed to me to confirm options.
I know the first 3 digits WVG signifies a VW made in Germany and the last 6 are the serial number but is there anything in the middle 7-8 digits that could indicates trim/packages/options? FWIW - I suspect the 4th digit is the engine with B being V6, C being V8 and H being V10.
Forgive me if this is aleady well known info somehwere. I tried my best to search for an exisitng topic on this whether here at CT or Tregfaq but with all the attention on VIN#'s overall in the Treg posts it was hard to find the right qualifiers.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Touareg VIN Decoder (drowningman)*

Here is an archived thread with some good VIN information (titled, appropriately enough, VIN Decoder)... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1213187 
Spockcat's post in the middle of the thread was very helpful.


_Modified by GreyMouser at 1:33 AM 6-15-2005_


----------



## drowningman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Touareg VIN Decoder (GreyMouser)*

Yes that's very helpful - or not as the case may be. It looks like the VIN only covers safety, engine and bodystyle info.
Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg VIN Decoder (drowningman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drowningman* »_Yes that's very helpful - or not as the case may be. It looks like the VIN only covers safety, engine and bodystyle info.
Thanks!

VINs do not give option info but if you can get the build codes, then the dealer can figure out what is on the vehicle.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys there is a lot of VIN stealing for spare keys and cloning of VIN's for stolen cars going on.
It is illegal to tape over the VIN in many places.
Use a card or winshield sun-protector to hide it when in malls, cinemas etc...
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Guys there is a lot of VIN stealing for spare keys and cloning of VIN's for stolen cars going on.
It is illegal to tape over the VIN in many places.
Use a card or winshield sun-protector to hide it when in malls, cinemas etc...
Cy 

are you really sure it is possible to steal a Touareg just having a cut key? Doesn't the key need to have a matching chip for the immobilizer?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock my man...I am not as technically up as you are, so I do not know the answer to your question. I am assuming that a guy walking up to a VW dealer with a VIN and story, can get the key to open your Egg.
The VW tech who posts here will know - fer sure!
I was just warning people, generally, about the recent trend in VIN copying for keys and cloning from recent security bulletins I read. Mostly in big cities!
Cy


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

even if the key is cut correctly, you have to sit in it with a computer and program it to the car, or else the immobilizer will shut off the car the second it fires on its own.
D
PM sent to original poster.....


----------

